# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Opticians Association of Oregon:  Spring Fling

## optigoddess

April 11 & 12, 2003

Spirit Mountain Casino
Grand Ronde, Oregon  

Course descriptions & speaker information is available on the web at:  http://www.oregonoptician.org 

Questions?  Email:  optician@oregonoptician.org 

Karen

----------

